
Sort by Controversial - wallflower
https://slatestarcodex.com/2018/10/30/sort-by-controversial/
======
masonic
"The Japanese tested their bioweapons on Chinese prisoners. The Tuskegee
Institute tested syphilis on African-Americans."

This is a ludicrous equivocation.

The Japanese _deliberately infected captives_.

The Tuskegee subjects had contracted syphilis on their own, in the wild. They
just weren't informed or properly treated.

